# Craftsman Model 25241 Sleeve Hitch



## bankercop (Sep 18, 2013)

I just purchased a Craftsman Garden Tractor from our church and it has a 25241 sleeve hitch installed. For some reason the mower deck will not lower into mowing position. Manual says to remove the tension on Assist Spring when operating the deck. I've taken ALL the tension off, but the deck just won't lower. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

With out a picture all that I can offer is a question, Does the Sleeve move or is it frozen to a shaft? All my decks are mounted with arms and a single pivot.


----------

